# E-Corganite....Milo clone



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Just wanted to post this into the forum. Menards has this for $9.99/bag. I assume that this took the place of the Menards Natural Fert.

https://www.menards.com/main/outdoors/gardening/lawn-plant-care/lawn-fertilizers/natural-lawn-fertilizer-2-500-sq-ft/260-1210/p-1543303627526-c-1463608034795.htm?tid=-4159925599632522857&ipos=2

Analysis is very similar to Milo. What's everyone"s thoughts.?


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Same stuff, different city's wwtp that makes it.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@creediddy2021 it is Nutripel from Chicago area wastewater. Clean, good quality.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow great to know. Thanks for the info guys....


----------



## vettetrm (Apr 7, 2018)

This stuff is going up in price at an alarming rate. I first saw it at $8.99 early this spring. I am now seeing it $12.99.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Why is poop getting more expensive?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Bean4Me said:


> Why is poop getting more expensive?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

OceanGro, the new jersey based fert is still 7.99 for 45 lbs. (on sale every april). i guess NJ is so full of crap, they have enough supply to keep prices down.

i'll be driving into NJ again this weekend to load up the subaru with as many bags as it can hold.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

I noticed Menards increased the price on E-Corg. They know that they can make a few extra dollars on each bag.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Jack up the price and add 11% rebates all the time


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Milorganite and E-Corganite are the same price at Menards today ....both $12.99


----------



## Riverpilot (Mar 26, 2019)

If you have a Farm and Fleet nearby, they sell Estate 5-5-0 natural fertilizer.
Also a lot of the Site-One stores have stopped selling Milo, and have gone to GreenEdge 6-3-0.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> Bean4Me said:
> 
> 
> > Why is poop getting more expensive?
> ...


higher population density = lower cost in procuring the sediment :lol:


----------

